# 07K Basic Dimensions



## zitruss (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi , i would like to know the 07K's engine dimensions like lenght of the block itself from the pulley to the end of the block total height and width.
Also if anyone has this number i would like to know how much it wheighs.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

zitruss said:


> Hi , i would like to know the 07K's engine dimensions like lenght of the block itself from the pulley to the end of the block total height and width.
> Also if anyone has this number i would like to know how much it wheighs.


I don't have the answer but this may help:

https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/inde...the-performance-of-the-07k-2-5-engine.310493/

https://rennlist.com/forums/944-tur...3341-vw-audi-07k-2-5l-20v-i5-swap-thread.html

I also see some eBay listings for 07K engines, perhaps a seller posted this information for shipping or you could contact them posing as an interested buyer to get more information.

What are you planning?


----------



## zitruss (Jan 31, 2020)

Im planning on doing this swap on a Volkswagen Gol (Gol not Golf). And i think it fits but the lenght is a concern.


----------



## autofi (Nov 24, 2011)

Pulley bolts to transmission mounting flange 20 inches
V/C to bottom of pan 26 inches
Intake to exhaust output flange ( IE intake ) 28 inches

sorry no weight,but very close to a FSI with all turbo plumbing etc.


----------



## autofi (Nov 24, 2011)

zitruss said:


> Im planning on doing this swap on a Volkswagen Gol (Gol not Golf). And i think it fits but the lenght is a concern.


'90s Fox body?


----------



## zitruss (Jan 31, 2020)

autofi said:


> '90s Fox body?






























Originally comes with a 1.6L Diesel , 1.6 petrol , 1.8 Petrol or 2.0 Petrol , mine is a diesel :laugh:


----------



## zitruss (Jan 31, 2020)

autofi said:


> Pulley bolts to transmission mounting flange 20 inches
> V/C to bottom of pan 26 inches
> Intake to exhaust output flange ( IE intake ) 28 inches
> 
> sorry no weight,but very close to a FSI with all turbo plumbing etc.


thank you man , it fits perfectly in my car.


----------



## autofi (Nov 24, 2011)

Double check upper bell housing casting clearance.If too close to timing chain housing when bolting together,timing chain housing will crack!


----------

